# Boag's Latest Brew



## peas_and_corn (15/9/05)

I only know one person who has tried it and he hasn't been too helpful with the details of what it is like. All he has really told me is that it's a 'summer' beer and thus its release was badly timed- nothing about the quality of the beer.

Anyone tried it? What's it like?


----------



## barfridge (15/9/05)

I haven't tried it, but a pleb at work was telling me about it today.

He was throwing around words like smooth, classy, slightly citrusy, fizzy. So it could either be a little bit wheaty, or another lame corona clone.

I don't think I'm game enough to try and find out.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/9/05)

Yeah, Corona-like was the closest he got to a description.

We have the opposite problems- my friend gave such a brief explanation I got no info, and the person at your work used so many words an answer was impossible to find.


----------



## Bobby (15/9/05)

it is rubbish. had some high hopes for it as they described it as having a hint of citrus. 
it wasnt there, nor was any body or flavour. carlton cold on steriods basically.


----------



## Murray (15/9/05)

*shudder*


----------



## n00ch (15/9/05)

If your talking about St George its crap. I think its just a gimmick beer targeting either females or corona drinkers.
I had it once and it had no body at all and i think bobby hit the nail on teh head with calton cold on steroids.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (15/9/05)

I had a taste over the weekend.

As others have said, it's pretty much like a Corona, maybe with a little bit more taste, not much body. Very much directed towards chicks and corona drinkers


----------



## Justin (15/9/05)

I'm assuming you mean the Boag's St. George. Teeny bopper drink, enough said. 

Sells for $10+ a 4 pack (1st proof of teeny bopper crap, Cruisers and Stoli's come in 4 packs-yes I know guiness does too but that's different).

Comes in a clear bottle with a goldy coloured label. Looks good, and you look very sexy and appealing drinking it :chug:  (2nd proof).

It's nearly tastless. Like a watered down corona and I've also heard suggestions it should be served with a slice of lemon or lime to give it that citrus taste it's supposed to have. It is aimed at the new beer drinkers that don't like beer. More like a premixed drink than a beer, very unoffensive. (3rd proof it's aimed at 18 yr olds).

Yeah, bit disappointing. They could have done better but I think they are trying to tap into the booming market of premixed lolly water drinks. Aparently premixed drinks are up there with the no. sellers of all alcoholic beverages in Australia.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Weizguy (15/9/05)

Hey,...Duvel comes in 4-packs.

I refuse to believe that it is not a real beer. :lol: 

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/05)

Nearly as bad as that Carlton cold shot crap.

Remember that? The beer with the measure of vodka thrown in. <_< 

They're really aiming at a target-market methinks. :angry: 

Warren -


----------



## sinkas (15/9/05)

I tried this stuff,and yes its pretty uninspiring, the 3 left are waiting for an unsuspecting visitor to swill.


----------



## Borret (15/9/05)

The citurs flavour is probably surposed to come form the slice of lime they assume you are going to stick in it's neck.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/9/05)

Weizguy said:


> Hey,...Duvel comes in 4-packs.
> 
> I refuse to believe that it is not a real beer. :lol:
> 
> ...



Best 4 pack around! :super:


----------



## Justin (15/9/05)

Sorry Weizguy.

Ok, not all beers come in a 6 pack. But this one is definitely a chicks drink.

FWIW I haven't bought any Duvel's in a pack of 4. Usually only end up buying one or two over the bar at a time (which is an expen$ive little experience).

I've enjoyed the Belgians I've had lately. Quite a selection actually but gee I can't afford to buy too many at the bar. At ~$10 a pop it adds up real quick. I need to sneak one of the Duvel glasses out, might have to accidentally fall in the girlfriends hand bag h34r: . It helps subsidise the cost of the beer if the glass is included  

Cheers, JD


----------



## Andrew (15/9/05)

Tried one meself.
To say uninspiring is to be generous.
Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/05)

Borret said:


> The citurs flavour is probably surposed to come form the slice of lime they assume you are going to stick in it's neck.
> [post="77279"][/post]​



Or perhaps a Falaffel Ball?  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (15/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Borret said:
> 
> 
> > The citurs flavour is probably surposed to come form the slice of lime they assume you are going to stick in it's neck.
> ...


That would be a sad and sorry waste of the Falafel. :lol:


----------



## sluggerdog (15/9/05)

Tried this a few months back at Shout down the coast.

Very much like corona to me, pretty much an aussie version to capture the market that drinks corona, becks and henni etc I'd say.

Like it or not, it's probably a good idea that an aussie company gave these brews a run for their money as there is a big market for these beers.


----------



## ryanator (15/9/05)

In my opinion, anything that's like Corona isn't worth buying, let alone drinking. Someone told me the only reason you put a wedge of lemon in Corona is to kill the bugs in it.


----------



## Murray (15/9/05)

ryanator said:


> In my opinion, anything that's like Corona isn't worth buying, let alone drinking. Someone told me the only reason you put a wedge of lemon in Corona is to kill the bugs in it.
> [post="77314"][/post]​



Actually, I heard the reason was to keep flies etc out of the bottle, but I haven't cared enough to find out if this was the truth.


----------



## Borret (15/9/05)

Or there's the clean the dirt of the neck of the bottle before drinking theory...... or the...theory.......

Or to cover up the crap taste theory.


----------



## ryanator (15/9/05)

Drinking a Corona without the lemon is like drinking a bottle of swamp water. I can't see how they can charge $50 a carton.

Surely the new Boag's can't be as bad as Corona.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/05)

The big laugh here is originally Corona was the beer of Mexico's "great unwashed"  

Basically megaswill for the starving masses. How it ever developed yuppie appeal is beyond me. Tastes like bad water.

Edit: spelling

Warren -


----------



## Airgead (15/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> The big laugh here is originally Corona was the beer of Mexico's "great unwashed"
> 
> Basically megaswill for the starving masses. How it ever developed yuppie appeal is beyond me. Tastes like bad water.
> 
> ...



Apparently Fosters is popular overseas...

If it is imported it MUST be good.. otherwise why would they import it?

The grass is always greener.


----------



## tangent (15/9/05)

a lot of these wishy washy beers taste like carbonated dish washing water
st.george tastes like they switched to the lemon detergent


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/05)

Well, I'll avoid the beer!! Was thinking of getting a carton to give it a try, but I think I'll get something else... that's maybe drinkable.


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/05)

tangent said:


> a lot of these wishy washy beers taste like carbonated dish washing water
> st.george tastes like they switched to the lemon detergent
> [post="77344"][/post]​




Couldn't have said it better myself!

It is Bland with a capital B

As for corona i knew a bloke years ago who used to call it mexican peons p**s,spot on really.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/05)

How cheap is Corona in Mexico, anyway??


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> How cheap is Corona in Mexico, anyway??
> [post="77637"][/post]​



http://www.mexperience.com/guide/essentials/priceindex.htm

Hit this link,scroll down to drinks, punch in the relevant details to the currency converter and it will say about $5.66 aust. for a six pack.....Bloody hell we are bein ripped off here.

Jeez I luv google.


----------



## Jazman (16/9/05)

blame our goverment for the excise or tax they slug on alcohol so they can be rich and retire easy for the rest of their lives while we get ripped off but then i ralely buy beer as i brew it


----------



## Mr Bond (16/9/05)

but then i ralely buy beer as i brew it
[post="77676"][/post]​[/quote]

Hear,hear, and i certainly wouldn't be wastin it on coronas, when i could buy Duvel,Weihenstephaner hefe or Sam Adams Boston lager for around the same price for a treat now and again :excl: :chug:


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (17/9/05)

You wouldn't have needed to taste St George to know it would taste like camel piss.
It comes in a clear bottle with a gold label.
Think of the only beers that come in clear bottles,
Tooheys extra dry :angry: 
Carlton cold :angry: 
Corona's :angry: 
Carlton's Premium dry :angry: 

How can they continue to make such utter crap when beer can taste so good.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/9/05)

I know! why do people buy such bad quality stuff?


----------



## redbeard (17/9/05)

Its all about marketing. Id rather go for a nice bottle of aus wine than megaswill. that said, the latest extra dry tv ad with the washing machine, vacuum cleaner & the pool cleaner makes me chuckle every time. perhaps megaswill breweries are too afraid of product quality beating marketing ?? thou coopers seems to be making lion nathan poop its pants at the moment


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/9/05)

Yeah, I've been enjoying the newspaper ads they have been taking out, where Coopers basically tells LN to bugger off, and LN says it is sough australian, somehow.


----------

